# What is the best Android supported phone?



## greenfocus (Aug 15, 2013)

I want to get a new phone, but I can't decided what is the best android phone. Please support me......


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

I just bough HTC One for my brother and he loves it. I installed CM 10.2 and it's running great.

I would say search for the phone you like most, then see what's the CM support for it.

Go to it's forum thread and see what issues are there.


----------

